# Weekly Photo Challenge #39 for Week of 4/10/16



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 10, 2016)

Well Dennis is out chasin turkey again so let's wish him some luck with this weks challenge

This week's theme is Bird the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Tiny BIRD houses.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 11, 2016)

Must have been watching the CHALLENGE cause they started showing up yesterday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Must have been watching the CHALLENGE cause they started showing up yesterday



NICE! I knew I couldn't get a shot of a bird. Not THAT good yet.


----------



## Batgirl (Apr 12, 2016)

Great shots.  Love the hummingbird.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oooooh!  I get to play this week!  And not only do I get to play, I get to play with a Georgia bird!

Here's a northern parula warbler from Jekyll Island.  It was coming down to bathe in a puddle from a leaking shower/foot-washing station.

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm, f/6.3, 1/200th second, ISO 1600, fill flash on off-camera bracket at -2, beanbag, slight crop.


----------



## BERN (Apr 12, 2016)

*Raven*

Something a little different. An antique crow decoy from my wife's shop.


----------



## BERN (Apr 12, 2016)

Love this shot.




rip18 said:


> Oooooh!  I get to play this week!  And not only do I get to play, I get to play with a Georgia bird!
> 
> Here's a northern parula warbler from Jekyll Island.  It was coming down to bathe in a puddle from a leaking shower/foot-washing station.
> 
> Nikon D300s, Nikkor 80-400 @ 400 mm, f/6.3, 1/200th second, ISO 1600, fill flash on off-camera bracket at -2, beanbag, slight crop.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here are a couple!!  Thanks for these threads, really enjoy them.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Really good shots by everyone this week!  Thanks Mike for keeping it going!
Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

*Back from Mexico*

This is my guide with the bird I took in the jungle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2016)

WOW!!!!!! That looks like a peacock turkey.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 16, 2016)

My attempt


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 16, 2016)

Nest of Baby Wren's in my garage. This is the 3rd year now they've built there nest in there!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 16, 2016)

An American gold finch perched on a crape myrtle branch with a red Japanese maple in the back ground Nikon D300s 600mm f8.iso 400.shutter 1/320sec,


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice captures everyone!  Love the variety of shots!  Thanks for joining in!


----------



## BowFan (Apr 16, 2016)

*Like water off a duck's back*

The bachelors are still trying to look good, hoping to impress.  I was trying to capture them dipping underwater to rinse off whatever it is they are rinsing off.


----------

